

No offense HN - jaf12duke
https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22No+offense%22

======
acadien
A novel system for identifying Canadians on HN:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=sorry&start=0](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=sorry&start=0)

~~~
kayoone
this could be even more accurate
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=eh&start=0](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=eh&start=0)

~~~
eksith
Then I should stop using 'eh' on account of me not being Canadian, eh?

------
dhruvtv
You realize HN

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22you+realize...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22you+realize%22+%22%2C+right%3F%22)

~~~
ketralnis
Ah yes, the most condescending phrase in HN's lexicon

~~~
eksith
I have a feeling, usage of this phrase is inversely proportional to the
poster's age. I don't think I see this as much on Slashdot, but I do see it a
whole lot on /r/programming[1]

[1] Completely subjective assessment.

------
Jagat
Ad hominem
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=ad+hominem&sta...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=ad+hominem&start=0)

~~~
thenerdfiles
Ad hominems make me a mad hominem.

------
johnwatson11218
I never see this word anywhere but here

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=conflate&start...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=conflate&start=0)

------
thenerdfiles
You realize [that] you just re-invented the Language Log, amirite ?

